# GT5000 Idling (or there lack of) issue



## newby_redneck (Aug 5, 2012)

Got a used Craftsman GT5000, model 917.276340, with a 27HP Briggs, 446977-0471-E1.

When I bought it there were several issues: bent push rod, leaking valve gaskets, valve clearance issues, rough idling. Fixed it all, including a carb overhaul. Also did a tune-up.

Here's the problem: When I would accelerate the throttle on the dash from idle to "bunny speed" it would not accelerate. I noticed that the bracket control (part #698761) had a bent piece closer to the engine, where the spring connects from the Lever-governor control (part #691048). I straightened it out and now the connecting spring would actually stretch out. Bit still didn't accelerate. The only thing that I noticed was where the Lever-Governor Control (part #691048) attached to the engine there was some tension. Now I am figuring that the spring is stretching but the lever will not move due to the tension because of the bolt and nut assembly. My solution: loosen the bolt and try to 're-adjust' the lever control. Now, it starts in super-high rpms and only goes to idle when I manually close the throttle shaft. 

So my question is: How to I loosen up the area where the governor control attaches to the engine to readjust the idle speed?

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you push it all the way up it is in (choke) mode there should be a v shaped notch at the top where the throttle stops at run speed. Look down in the dash where the throttle lever is you should see the v shape on the lever, and the notch it rest in at operating speed.


----------



## newby_redneck (Aug 5, 2012)

What i was able to figure out is the governor control attaches the the engine via some bolt. The best way that I can explain it is that this bolt can be turned about an 1/8 of a turn each way and springs back into the 'middle' on its own. I was able to hold that bolt and readjust the actual governor control. 

Now it idles fine but I am having an issue with 1)the throttle opening up smoothly and 2) the throttle staying open and not fluctuating.

Any thoughts.
Thanks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does the throttle plate in the carb have any slop in the bushings? Is it centered inside the carb bore? Does it move freely? 

Could be even a sticky throttle cable - i know the cable/throttle on my 86 GTII tends to 'move by itself' .


----------



## newby_redneck (Aug 5, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Does the throttle plate in the carb have any slop in the bushings? Is it centered inside the carb bore? Does it move freely?


As far as I can remember there is no play in the throttle plate. It seemed to be centered and moves freely.




dangeroustoys56 said:


> Could be even a sticky throttle cable - i know the cable/throttle on my 86 GTII tends to 'move by itself' .


I'll have to try that idea when I get a free moment in a couple of days. When I am at full throttle the carb seems to run smoothly, but in the middle is definitely fluctuates a lot. 

Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah i have a spare parts GT out back - i have to swap cables sometime , im not in a real rush with a few other back up mowers to use tho.


----------



## newby_redneck (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I played around with it yesterday and noticed that full throttle was set too high - it just didn't sound good. But still when I was in the middle of the throttle it would oscillate from high to low.....BUT if i pulled the choke out just a little bit it smoothed out the fluctuations. I will try to play with the throttle cable today. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

I have an '04 GT5000 and I've had the same problem. I did carb rebuild as well. I've figured out that its not the machine at all. you just have to find the right combination of throttle and choke. my GT has a separate choke knob. For example; when I start it up. I use 1/8-1/4 choke with operating idle. and when I bring it down to a lower idle I pull the choke out to about 1/2 way-ish. it just takes some getting used to. Hope this helps!


----------



## 02603sec (Mar 13, 2013)

So its a pretty old thread. I have 03 GT 5000 with 25 hp. Bought it wit blown hg. She was a smoker.. Easy fix. When i had it apart i strengthened the spring on the governor, as well a a carb rebuild. The lever actually moves now, and this one runs like a raped ape.. If yours isnt idling right, your float doesnt have enough gas, meaning its stuck in the up position, or the venturi is gummed up. Easy.


----------

